# Breeding Halfmoon Plakats...



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm thinking about breeding in a few months. (maybe next summer depending on how hard my classes are). But anyways... am I correct in thinking if I breed a PK and a HM I will get HMs PKs and HMPKs? Or would you recommend sticking with the same tail type for a first time spawn?

Thanks!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It depends on the genetics of the fish really. In general (because a LOT more factors go into it than can be figured in a punnet square)...

If your HM comes from only HM lines and your PK comes from only PK lines (meaning the breeder never crossed tail types in the line) then you can expect almost all HMPK.

If you cross a fish that is a HM that carries a pk geno with a fish that is PK you'll get PK and HMPK and possibly a VERY small number of HM.

If you cross a fish that is HM with a PK fish that carries HM you'll get PK, HM, and HMPK.


Don't quote me on this though because I can't find a link that details crossing tail types. Generally speaking your pretty safe crossing HM an PK because they are the two most popular tail types right now and unlike crossing crown tails, you probably won't end up with too many fin disasters.


----------



## Neems (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey 
Im planning on crossing my butterfly doubletail male with my halfmoon plakat female, Im hoping Ill end up with DTHMPK's 
do you think I should risk it?, It would be a shame to produce unpleasant offspring.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is almost a year old.


----------



## Neems (Jun 17, 2011)

haha yes I realize that after I posted my question :/


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

To answer your question you won't get dthmpk in the first generation. If the pk is dt geno you will get double tails but you will have to cross back into pk to get short fin dt


----------



## Neems (Jun 17, 2011)

Im beginning to understand genetics more clearly,
thanks


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

@Neems:
Is your DT a HM/dT or a VT? I wouldn't suggest crossing a VT to a PK if you're leaning towards the PK. VT will ruin the HM look on your PK. 

DT x ST will produce ST, DT geno, Poor DT (unequal lobes) .... it depends on several factors. As 1f2f said you won't get DTPK in F1. You need to select the genos (PK with long dorsals) that suits your goal and inbreed. You will have DT in F2, but they might not be "perfect". You should get perfect DTHMPK in F3. If you don't, start over with other bettas (with better finnage).


----------



## Neems (Jun 17, 2011)

This is the male and female  I would prefer to remain with hmpk (mother) than dthmpk.


----------

